# Photoshop Script Hilfe



## Bardioch (16. Feb 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe leider noch relativ wenig Ahnung von Java Script, benötige es aber für ein Script in Photoshop welches den Dateinamen als Textebene einfügt. Im Internet hab ich schon ein funktionierendes Script gefunden und noch ein paar Formatierungen für den eingefügten Text hinzugefügt.
Was mit jetzt noch fehlt ist die Funktion das immer das erste Wort incl. Leerzeichen danach gelöscht wird.
Es handelt sich immer um Namen! z.B.: Mustermann Max
Aus Mustermann Max möchte ich nur Max machen.
Leider hab ich noch keinen funktionierenden Codeschnipsel gefunden den ich einbauen kann...
Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar!!
LG, Bardioch


----------



## Bardioch (16. Feb 2017)

Hier übrigens mein bereits modifiziertes Script:


```
// this script is a variation of the script addTimeStamp.js that is installed with PH7

if ( documents.length > 0 )
{
   var originalDialogMode = app.displayDialogs;
   app.displayDialogs = DialogModes.ERROR;
   var originalRulerUnits = preferences.rulerUnits;
   preferences.rulerUnits = Units.PIXELS;
  
   try
   {
       var docRef = activeDocument;

       // Now create a text layer at the front
       var myLayerRef = docRef.artLayers.add();
       myLayerRef.kind = LayerKind.TEXT;
       myLayerRef.name = "Dateiname";
      
       var myTextRef = myLayerRef.textItem;
      
       // strip the extension off
       var fileNameNoExtension = docRef.name;
       fileNameNoExtension = fileNameNoExtension.split( "." );
       if ( fileNameNoExtension.length > 1 ) {
           fileNameNoExtension.length--;
       }
       fileNameNoExtension = fileNameNoExtension.join(".");
          
       myTextRef.contents = fileNameNoExtension;
      
       // off set the text to be in the middle
       myTextRef.position = new Array( docRef.width / 2, docRef.height / 2 );
       myTextRef.size = 45;
         myTextRef.font = "Harrington";
         myTextRef.justification = Justification.CENTER;        
        
         var newColor = new SolidColor();
         newColor.rgb.red = 198;
         newColor.rgb.green = 190;
         newColor.rgb.blue = 181;
         myTextRef.color = newColor;

   }
   catch( e )
   {
       // An error occurred. Restore ruler units, then propagate the error back
       // to the user
       preferences.rulerUnits = originalRulerUnits;
        app.displayDialogs = originalDialogMode;
       throw e;
   }

   // Everything went Ok. Restore ruler units
   preferences.rulerUnits = originalRulerUnits;
   app.displayDialogs = originalDialogMode;
}
else
{
   alert( "You must have a document open to add the filename!" );
}
```


----------



## Voreck (16. Feb 2017)

Achtung Java und javascript sind nicht das selbe
Javascript fragen bitte hier http://www.java-forum.org/forum/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript.35/


----------

